# Wii or xBox360



## Roachey#2 (Sep 5, 2009)

well vote
i say the wii is better


----------



## Ricano (Sep 5, 2009)

Where's the PS3 option?


----------



## Zachary (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, I have both, and I have had the wii longer. But, I like the Xbox more. The Xbox has a better online system, instead of nintendo's too long friend codes, which there is one for each game you have and the wii itself! On Xbox live you can add your friend, by exchanging Gamertags. You can add players you have previously played with in matchmaking. You can see what games your friends have and how far they have gotten, and what they have done. You can connect to them a lot easier, with the party system. Xbox live was just $20 for 3 months, a pretty good deal if you can play a lot. Plus, the demos, the dlc, the Xbox Live Arcade games, its just a lot of stuff. And, Xbox games, last time I checked, were $10 more than a Wii game, a very good deal, because most Wii games just have a bunch of mini-games on them. So, Xbox has a better experience than Wii. I also have more Wii games than Xbox games, which is very sad. I would like to buy some more Xbox games soon.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 5, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Where's the PS3 option?


didnt put it XD


----------



## Ricano (Sep 5, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does cheesecake count as PS3? : D


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 5, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no but it counts aas a tasty dessert


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 5, 2009)

360 > Wii > cheesecake


----------



## AndyB (Sep 5, 2009)

Xbox 360 > Wii > your poll options


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 5, 2009)

The wii will never be anywhere close to being good. It has failed to entertain me at all apart from the virtual console games.
The 360 is one hundred times better.
Cheesecake in my opinion is far better than any console on the market as of now.


----------



## blueturbo (Sep 5, 2009)

Cheesecake!  :veryhappy:


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

Cheesecake. Can you eat an XBox or Wii?
I THINK NOT!


----------



## Pear (Sep 5, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> Well, I have both, and I have had the wii longer. But, I like the Xbox more. The Xbox has a better online system, instead of nintendo's too long friend codes, which there is one for each game you have and the wii itself! On Xbox live you can add your friend, by exchanging Gamertags. You can add players you have previously played with in matchmaking. You can see what games your friends have and how far they have gotten, and what they have done. You can connect to them a lot easier, with the party system. Xbox live was just $20 for 3 months, a pretty good deal if you can play a lot. Plus, the demos, the dlc, the Xbox Live Arcade games, its just a lot of stuff. And, Xbox games, last time I checked, were $10 more than a Wii game, a very good deal, because most Wii games just have a bunch of mini-games on them. So, Xbox has a better experience than Wii. I also have more Wii games than Xbox games, which is very sad. I would like to buy some more Xbox games soon.


This. Exactly.

@Jack- Try me. >


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I now have a mental picture of Perry with an XBox shoved down his throat saying "GLARGHARGHARGH". Or OMNOMNOMNOM.


----------



## beehdaubs (Sep 5, 2009)

Cheesecake > 360 > Casual piece of crap


----------



## Zachary (Sep 5, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Cheesecake. Can you eat an XBox or Wii?
> I THINK NOT!


How about we go make a cheesecake shaped like an Xbox?


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would buy that.


----------



## VantagE (Sep 5, 2009)

360 is a crappy piece of *censored.2.0*. Its built poorly and over heats too much and has the oh so talked about red ring of death. Sure it has good online system and some good games... but I look at more then just that, I look at the quality of how the system runs. 9/10 360 has way more problems then the Wii.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 5, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> 360 is a crappy piece of *censored.2.0*. Its built poorly and over heats too much and has the oh so talked about red ring of death. Sure it has good online system and some good games... but I look at more then just that, I look at the quality of how the system runs. 9/10 360 has way more problems then the Wii.


Finally someone who agrees that Xbox is not the better system on here


----------



## Zachary (Sep 5, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> 360 is a crappy piece of *censored.2.0*. Its built poorly and over heats too much and has the oh so talked about red ring of death. Sure it has good online system and some good games... but I look at more then just that, I look at the quality of how the system runs. 9/10 360 has way more problems then the Wii.


So, you want a machine that will last you a long time, and is fun? No such thing, Wii will probably last longer, but the games just suck, except for the few Wii only games.


----------



## KingKombat (Sep 5, 2009)

PC>PS3>Wii>360 (rrod)


----------



## Pear (Sep 5, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> 360 is a crappy piece of *censored.2.0*. Its built poorly and over heats too much and has the oh so talked about red ring of death. Sure it has good online system and some good games... but I look at more then just that, I look at the quality of how the system runs. 9/10 360 has way more problems then the Wii.


RRD is a scapegoat for people who don't have a way of bashing a console other than it's failure rate imo.


----------



## merinda! (Sep 5, 2009)

*<small><span style="font-family:Verdana">I choose Cheesecake.*


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 5, 2009)

Well lets see... I like the xbox for pretty much one game Oblivion and the wii is really good and has awesome games so im saying wii today!!!


----------



## Zachary (Sep 5, 2009)

jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Well lets see... I like the xbox for pretty much one game Oblivion and the wii is really good and has awesome games so im saying wii today!!!


I think you can get Oblivion for PC.


----------



## VantagE (Sep 6, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently you are wrong. There are plenty of good quality games for the Wii. And I have a stack of games that says otherwise. IF and WHEN I get another console, I would get the PS3 waaaaay before the 360. PS3 is ACTUALLY a well built system, FREE online multiplayer (which is actually pretty good) and has some top quality games. If you don't even LIKE the Wii and think it sucks, why are you even on this forum? Just for ACCF? I know there is some who are on here and DONT play ACCF and just like to cause problems aka flame wars/trolling.


@Ricano Thanks! xDD


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 6, 2009)

Cheesecake, foreals.


----------



## Zachary (Sep 6, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was on here for ACCF, but ACCF got boring fast >.>. Like I said on the first page, I have more Wii games than Xbox games, and have had a whole lot more fun with my Xbox.

The Xbox is my type of system, I pretty much hate the Wii's games. At first I thought getting a Wii when it first came it was a great idea. Then last Christmas I got the Xbox, and haven't touched my Wii since.

So, your pretty much right about me, I hate the Wii and love my Xbox. Happy *censored.3.0*ing Congratulations, have a *censored.3.0*ing cookie.

Now go buy an Xbox, the better console, *censored.4.0*.


----------



## Conor (Sep 6, 2009)

PC>360> Whatever you want next.
I only use my Wii for VC.
I voted for 360 because of better games + they're more enjoyable.
I still like my Wii though.
But PC is the best imo.


----------



## VantagE (Sep 6, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, way to be mature and cuss maaaaan.... xD
And I WILL take that cookie thank you very much! 
I will stick to my "so called" boring system now hehe.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 6, 2009)

i cant believe cheescake is pwning


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 6, 2009)

I like my Wii more than the Xbox, but I still like em both. But Cheesecake has better graphics, sound quality, and the most awesome game ever. Eat the Console.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 6, 2009)

360 > Wii > Cheesecake


----------



## Ricano (Sep 6, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called an opinion... calm down.


----------



## Niall (Sep 6, 2009)

xBox360


----------



## Ricano (Sep 6, 2009)

Disegard this xO


----------



## AC_Goddess (Sep 6, 2009)

Cheesecake beats all. *shoves cheesecake into the disk slots on your Wiis and Xboxs*


----------



## VantagE (Sep 6, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ This


----------



## fitzy (Sep 6, 2009)

PS3>xbox360>wii
IMO.


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 6, 2009)

xbox they're are f ing retards on there. wii could have something like a gamertag or somehting like WIi Name or yeh. lolz fc's get annoying


----------



## Pear (Sep 6, 2009)

MitchL21 said:
			
		

> xbox they're are f ing retards on there. wii could have something like a gamertag or somehting like WIi Name or yeh. lolz fc's get annoying


That made no coherent sense whatsoever.


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 6, 2009)

well sorry :|


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 6, 2009)

cheesecake > 360 > wii


----------



## Nightray (Sep 7, 2009)

360


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 7, 2009)

I do not really like the 360, so I chose Wii.

The Wii has a lot of potential to being completely awesome if Nintendo would learn that almost no one bought the Wii in hopes of it being a COMPLETELY casual POS. (I only said completely because some casual games are actually pretty fun)


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 7, 2009)

cheezcake always owns everything though. right?


----------



## Pear (Sep 7, 2009)

MitchL21 said:
			
		

> cheezcake always owns everything though. right?


Oh yesh.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 9, 2009)

cheesecake is my breakfeast lunch dinner and LIFE


----------



## Anna (Sep 10, 2009)

neither.

PS3


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 10, 2009)

I only have a Wii and I love it but I'm going to have to say Xbox 360 for better online and a few other reasons.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 10, 2009)

How about this, all 3 current gen consoles aren't all that great.


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 10, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> How about this, all 3 current gen consoles aren't all that great.


D: How can you say that!


----------



## Ricano (Sep 10, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> How about this, all 3 current gen consoles aren't all that great.


Lies


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2009)

PC.


----------

